# WIR.U vs WPTIF:US (WPT INDUSTRIAL REAL ESTATE INVESTMENT TRUST UNITS)



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

I was holding WIR.U , it's trading on TSX, but price and dividends in US$. Yesterday when USD RRSP was introduced in CIBC, together with other US stocks , I moved WIR.U to US side.
Now I have in my account same stock but trading OTC in US with ticker WPTIF:US.
Both WIR.U and WPTIF:US trading in the same currency, but movements of both stocks are rather different :numbness: . 
Not sure if I should leave it as WPTIF:US or better to move back to WIR.U. On one hand I prefer trading.getting dividend in US$ instead of conversion to CAD$.
On the other hand, WPTIF:US volumes are extremely light and .... i don't like abbreviation OTC

Any suggestions?


----------

